
Show HN: Noauth SSH server for remote port forwarding; like ngrok, but using SSH - serveo
https://www.serveo.net/
======
serveo
I built this to try to get most of the advantages of both ngrok and ssh -R at
the same time. Like ngrok, you get an https subdomain that anybody can hit,
but there's nothing to install—you use your SSH client to connect.

Next I'm working on an SSH-delivered terminal GUI for inspecting and replaying
HTTP requests to match more of what ngrok does.

~~~
abhinickz
Great stuff, I was trying to find something like this for days. Is there any
other website, where I could keep track of new features?

~~~
serveo
This is all at the moment! I'll add a changelog to that page.

